
Ask HN: How do you promote your personal blog posts? - h43k3r
I have recently started writing blog posts on a self hosted ghost blog. I went this way because I like to have full control of my blog . In this world where medium, facebook, twitter are the main mediums of consumption of articles, how do you guys promote your blog posts.<p>I just want to promote my blog using simple methods for information purposes. 
No business or ads revenue.
======
preetish
If you're writing great content, submit it on Hacker News.

Apart from that you can drive traffic from your blog's social media pages.

You can also publish a story on LinkedIn and link to your blog post. Use
(don't spam) LinkedIn and Facebook groups as well.

Have a look at some niche social networks. An example: Growthhackers.com for
content related to marketing, user acquisition, engagement, etc.

Write guest posts on other authority sites and put a link in your bio.

~~~
h43k3r
I try to write original content but still a long way till I reach the Hacker
News level. LinkedIn looks great for non-technical posts though. I also have a
huge network on LinkedIn.

~~~
h43k3r
HN Link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11518502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11518502)

